# Thoughts on macro experiments



## AK47J (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't done much macro stuff in the past. But this new camera does a decent job so I'm giving it a try

1 macro of your own eyeball is difficult






2





3 Bowser the bearded dragon





4





5  the roomies cat, Tyrael





6





7 Gears (these were difficult)





8





9 Finger prints





10


----------



## AK47J (Feb 5, 2014)

Apparently these are not macro, they are just "close-ups".  Oops, sorry guys. :meh:


----------



## acparsons (Feb 5, 2014)

AK47J said:


> Apparently these are not macro, they are just "close-ups".  Oops, sorry guys. :meh:



#6 is a macro shot, I think. Bugs make great subjects to practice macro with.


----------



## mmaria (Feb 5, 2014)

I've just seen this thread.

I can tell you're having fun  and you realized something... good


----------



## jenko (Feb 5, 2014)

That lizard looks so stoic! It is a great subject, humorous and otherworldly.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Feb 5, 2014)

AK47J said:


> Apparently these are not macro, they are just "close-ups".  Oops, sorry guys. :meh:



Technically to qualify as macro (or micro as Nikon refers to it) it has to be 1:1 reproduction ratio. However, in the modern day context the word macro can refer to anything from 1:25 down to 2:1. Once you go past 2:1, IMO, it really is getting to be on a micro level.

What camera are you using that brought up the experiments?


----------



## AK47J (Feb 5, 2014)

TheFantasticG said:


> AK47J said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently these are not macro, they are just "close-ups".  Oops, sorry guys. :meh:
> ...




I'm using my new-to-me Sony Nex-5


----------



## Edsport (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree that these are just close-ups. There is extension rings for that camera that will allow it to shoot macro. I suggest getting tubes that has electrical contacts...

Sony Nex-5 extension tubes | eBay


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 6, 2014)

W00t! Bearded dragons ftw! 
I've got 2 of those myself, they're really fun aren't they?

Do you have a 'natural' wall in their terrarium? If so you could very well use that for a backdrop. If not you could try to construct something quick with some spare wood or stones.
I think they can be really fun for pictures and they're good models seeing as they usually don't move around too quickly.


----------

